

Ask YC: Develop for iPhone or Android? - neovive

Which platform would you choose to learn and develop applications for the next few years and why?
======
nickb
One has a fairly stable SDK and excellent hardware and millions of loyal and
satisfied users and other has a mediocre SDK and hardware is still vaporware.
What do you think would, currently, be a better choice? :)

~~~
icey
p.s. One of those has a storefront that will handle transactions for you and
provide the end user with a convenient location to find and download your
products.

------
crazyirish
What about the OpenMoko? I mean you might not have nearly as large an user
base, but shiney? :)

